# CPMA exam - greatly appreciated



## tmcmahan (May 11, 2010)

I am taking the CPMA exam this saturday, any suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. also what reference book would you suggest to take to the exam other than the CPT, ICD9 and HCPCS?


----------



## mhcpc (May 11, 2010)

*Cpma exam*

When I took it back in December, it was my understanding that we were only allowed the CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS manuals along with an audit tool and the 1995 and 1997 E/M documentation guidelines because this isn't a specialty exam, but a core exam.  I passed.

I would call the AAPC and make sure before I took anything else.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 11, 2010)

*Core Credential*

mhcpc is absolutely correct - this is a core credential so no other printed reference is allowed.  When the AAPC first offered this as a beta test in late 2009 to those of us with CEMC's, there was a lot of discussion on the forum.  You might want to check back to those posts for some pointers.  Best of luck!


----------



## knulph (May 12, 2010)

*CPMA exam*

I took it last weekend.  Lot's of questions regarding the OIG and rules/regulations.  Most of the coding questions had to do with infusions, drugs, psychiatry, and anesthesia on my exam.


----------



## tmcmahan (May 12, 2010)

mhcpc said:


> When I took it back in December, it was my understanding that we were only allowed the CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS manuals along with an audit tool and the 1995 and 1997 E/M documentation guidelines because this isn't a specialty exam, but a core exam.  I passed.
> 
> I would call the AAPC and make sure before I took anything else.



congrats and thanks for replying!


----------

